# next stop - piano concerto



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergey Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.1 in D flat major, op.10*

*Maxim Valkov conducts The St-Petersburg State Capella Orchestra.
Nikolay Mazhara, piano.*

A short but brilliant piano concerto. Prokofiev is a composer I should discover more.. he was a genious with a special skill to combind easaly listenable melodies with complex creative composition structures, and very often a layer of mystisism. 
Very fine performance, not so good picture, bet good sound.

youtube comments

*14:22 It was as a punch to my face :/

Exhilarating

How many interesting episodes, also the expressive one!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor - John Chen*

*Pianist John Chen performs the Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor with the Ludwig Symphony Orchestra conducted by Maestro Thomas Ludwig at the Gwinnett Performing Arts Center on April 27, 2013.*

Exelent performance, very senitive and lyrical from Chen. This piano concert rank high among my favourites.

youtube comments

*Congrats! Howard Ji

I was there watching!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Saint-Saëns: Piano concerto No.5 - Thibaudet / Concertgebouw Orchestra - Live Concert HD*

Uploaders info translated from dutch
*Camille Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, opus 103, "The Egyptian" Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Andris Nelsons Jean-Yves Thibaudet, piano Recorded November 16, 2011, Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

I think it is the second time i listen to this concerto, and I remember that I first time was amazed by the gentleness and colourfull variation. A lot of room for the performers to put their unique stamp on a performance. And I like this one, very fine coplay by a relative present orchestra and the pianist. That coplay make the concert for me since they are so equal in precense.

youtube comments

*Ah, Camille Saint-Saens -- one of the greatest composers of all time. What a stunning diversity of music he created - This performance brought tears to my eyes about 20 times... in a GOOD way! THANK YOU for posting this marvelous Concertgebouw performance - it just doesn't get any better than this!!! ﻿

Saint-Saëns... WHERE WERE YOU ALL MY LIFE. This concerto is absolutely beautiful and breathtaking. Kudos to the pianist (and the conductor/orchestra) as well, as his performance is clear, articulated, yet expressive and dynamic simultaneously.﻿

The conductor is one of those genuinely happy people. Lucky *******.﻿

It is played too fast and 'dry'. This masterpiece of Saint-Saens (my favorite one) is much better played by Jean-Philippe Collard, with whom we can feel much more emotion. Hamelin play is also very nice.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ilya Kondratiev plays Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - Piano Competition Finale*

*23 year old Ilya Kondratiev plays Franz Liszts 2nd Piano Concerto for the Finale of the 7th International Franz Liszt Piano Competition at the CCN Weimarhalle on October 30th, 2011*

I have kind of double relationship to Liszt. The same work can bore me to death one day, the other day there is a vast of adventural stories, colourfullness, maturity and all kinds of layers and variations. I dont find him to challenging on that day I am ready to take him in. And his works seme to have a great potential to grow over time.
Today I am obviously in Liszt mood. This concert is a very good one. And this version manage to bring forward the essens of playfullness, variations, colour, beauty, depth and the thoroghfullness in Liszt and the work.

youtube comments

*Big talent! bravo!

What interpretation! With very many passion, the best interpretation of the second piano concerto I have ever heard*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 (Olga Kern)*

Uploaders info
*Olga Kern, the striking young Russian Gold Medal winner of the 2001 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition - whose performance of the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 made her the first woman to achieve this distinction in over 30 years - made her New York City debut in Carnegie's Zankel Hall in May, 2004. Eleven days later she returned to New York to play at Carnegie again, this time on the stage of the Isaac Stern Auditorium at the invitation of Carnegie Hall.
Olga Kern is a magnetic performer with one of the most prodigious piano techniques of any young pianist.*

Great concerto, and the interpretation of Olga is stunning!

youtube comments

*You can see at about 15:00 on her face she's weeping. It's not sweat ﻿

Why is the guy(Asian) look so angry. Somebody tell that guy to smile, 14:48﻿
Anyways, it's really not an angry but probably a concentrated expression...  people shouldn't focus as much on the facial expression anyways, it's about the musical expression! Look at Horowitz, he never smiled during a performance!

You are so amazing!!!!!! No many pianists have the guts to play this, i really love your interpretation, maybe one of the bests, just better is master's Horowitz vision, but you are fantastic!!!!﻿*


----------

